# CLEAR VOMIT



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

NEED SOME HELP.. BAILEY VOMITTED ON TUESDAY AFTERNOON SOME CLEAR MUCUS LIKE VOMIT. I DID NOT THINK MUCH ABOUT IT SINCE IT WAS A SMALL AMOUNT AND DID NOT SMELL OR ANYTHING. WELL IT HAPPENED AGAIN YESTERDAY THE SAME TYPE OF VOMIT. SHE SEEMS TO STILL BE PLAYING AS USUAL AND EATING AS USUAL. SHE DID HAVE A POOP ACCIDENT AFTER THE VOMIT INCIDENT AND IT WAS NOT RUNNY POOP BUT IT WAS MORE THAN USUAL. DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY IDEAL WHAT COULD CAUSE THIS??? AND SHOULD I BE ALARMED???


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

When in doubt..call the vet. You'll feel better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't have any answers since Bailey's been eating and seems normal. I'm sure some of the longer time pet owners might help but I agree...you could call your vet and ask. Will be thinking of you and hoping all is okay. :grouphug:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Well I called the vets office and as usual they always say they have to see the dog in the office. I am going to watch her today when I get home and see if she has any more vomit issues. I went ahead and took the day off tommorrow just in case she does not get better I can just go ahead and take her in. In my experiences everytime Bailey shows any signs of being sick I rush her to the vet and they end up telling me she is fine. So this time I actually did not want to over react because I am sure my vet's office thinks I am a paranoid mommy.( which i am) lol


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It sounds like she is vomiting bile. Has she been vomiting after a lot of playing/exercise, or after drinking a lot of water? I think it's best to take her in if it happens once more.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella will do that if she drinks too quickly and then plays. That one is kind of obvious so I don't think that's it in your case. She'll also get sick if she waits too long between eating. That one I noticed because it would happen every morning before she ate.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I was going to ask if she had recently drank alot of water before she vomitted. Hunter (like Bella and I am sure others) will drink a lot of water in one sitting and then will start running around and will cough a bit and spit up water. Its clear and a little mucusy (sp) and very easy to differentiate from stomach bile which has a yellow hue to it and is much thicker. If you are uncertain - try to catch some of the 'vomit' and take that to the vets office for them to check out. Also, watch out for how closely to drinking it occurs!

My motto is: When in doubt - to the vet we go!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LBB will run around like a mad-man, messing with everyone. Yes, he must make sure he's bugged the crap out of all of them ~ lol

He works up a thirst, runs to the water bowl, and laps up a ton of water. Then goes back to buggin', and chasin' around.

I can almost clock it, when he's going to throw up the water. So now, after his "buggin'" episodes, I pick him up after a few laps of water,
hold him for a minute, let him have a few more laps, hold him for a minute, etc.

Yep, then I let him rip!! Oh yes, back to buggin'. Billy is a bugger ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Now my Henry could drain a swimming pool, and never threw up ~ :wub: 

When in doubt, give your vet a shout. 

Keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 7 2010, 10:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870663


> LBB will run around like a mad-man, messing with everyone. Yes, he must make sure he's bugged the crap out of all of them ~ lol
> 
> He works up a thirst, runs to the water bowl, and laps up a ton of water. Then goes back to buggin', and chasin' around.
> 
> ...



LOL Jack does this often too, but just to poor Jill. He will work himself into a frenzy, lap up water like he's dying of thirst, then throw up on my beautiful sofa. :w00t: What joy. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

You all might be right because Bailey had just drank some water and had a little food before she started running around like crazy!!! The vomit is clear not yellowish at all. Thanks you all every response really helps :bysmilie:


----------

